# Magnetic Snow Plowing Signs



## ProWorkz.com (Nov 29, 2004)

I found this guy on EBAY.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...tem=7942939178&category=63688&sspagename=WDVW

Dave


----------



## Meathead (Nov 13, 2004)

I just ordered a custom set from this guy, he seems pretty good, and very reasonable prices!


----------



## naco (Aug 29, 2004)

i just ordered some let ya'll know how they come out


----------



## NU-Plowr (Nov 21, 2004)

carefull............snow removal implies far more than snow plowing........ payup


----------



## ibelee (Dec 7, 2004)

*Haven't received my signs yet!?*

I also ordered a set of these signs before Christmas. Have e-mailed the gentleman a few times about not receiving them. He has graciously answered each e-mail. Have any of you who ordered received your signs?


----------



## scuba875 (Dec 22, 2004)

Dave are you that guy? Just wondering because your webpage has the signs advertised.


----------



## LINY Rob (Oct 5, 2004)

scuba875 said:


> Dave are you that guy? Just wondering because your webpage has the signs advertised.


sure would seem like it?


----------



## naco (Aug 29, 2004)

*signs*

i was informed that i will receive them this thursday or friday


----------



## Robhollar (Dec 27, 2003)

I dont think dave is that guy, the sign guy is in ohio and dave is in Denver I think!!!...Rob


----------



## ibelee (Dec 7, 2004)

*He said his name was Harry*

The Gentleman called me last evening and asked that I wait a few more days for delivery.


----------



## The Coach (Dec 2, 2004)

Careful with dem dare magnetic signs fellers.

I went in a restaurant to eat, came out and mine were gone. :crying:


----------



## sgthawkusmc (Dec 30, 2004)

My buddy owns a garage and he uses those on one of his trucks that he hasn't had painted yet. They're always falling off. I think they're illegal in most states too. You might want to check with the DOT if you care about that kind of thing...


----------



## NU-Plowr (Nov 21, 2004)

Look, I don't do this often (actually recommend someone)so take note. There is a gentlemen by the name of eric on the West side of Michigan that owns a print shop. He can render, work with you on proofs, print and send in 24 hrs. He will BUST HIS ASS for you. Quality work, easy to work with, very good prices, only the best material.

Bad Boys Toys & Graphics, Eric [email protected]

Sorry can't find his phone number. Tell him Nordic Plow in Michigan sent you.

good luck.


----------



## Mark F (Dec 16, 2004)

I always see more of these signs in the ditch than on cars.


----------



## glenspot (Aug 11, 2004)

Maybe it has more to do with the metal on the truck than the sign, i don't know.

I ordered some magnetics from iprint.com. Put them on my dodge and my expedition at the same time.

Signs fell off my expedition within a week... But they're still hanging on my dodge. 

Glen


----------



## ibelee (Dec 7, 2004)

*Still have not received signs*

Will give it until tomorrow. Then I will call Harry again.


----------



## plowzilla (Nov 19, 2004)

ibelee said:


> I also ordered a set of these signs before Christmas. Have e-mailed the gentleman a few times about not receiving them. He has graciously answered each e-mail. Have any of you who ordered received your signs?


I have a set from this guy, I had to e-mail him once and I recieved them within ten days.


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

Mark, if you see them in the ditch stop and pick them up, they may be mine.
I havn't lost a 1 after I learned to round off the corners. About a 2" radius works for me.


----------



## Mark F (Dec 16, 2004)

Dwan it was couple of springs ago I seen a bunch of them. I think they were ReMax signs. Ill keep my eye out for them. I see them all between mapco, lemon creek on the 4 lane.


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

Mark, Dont bother it has been a few years sence I lost one. Just giving you a bad time here.
By the way I picked up that silver V-10 flatbed from ford, See you on the road.


----------



## Mark F (Dec 16, 2004)

I bet ya like that ride. Wow! I was think'n you would always have powersmokes. Now you,ll never go back, you'll see. Now you can put your ear plugs on the self. Don.t let kathy drive it you'll never get it back. Then you'll have to go buy another one for your self. Let me guess Boss Big-V?


----------



## ibelee (Dec 7, 2004)

*Still have not received the signs*



plowzilla said:


> I have a set from this guy, I had to e-mail him once and I recieved them within ten days.


I bought these signs from him on December 9th and still haven't received them. 
I e-mailed him yesterday for the 4th time and he finally agreed to cancel the first shipment and send another set.
He seems on the up and up so hopefully I will receive them soon.


----------



## plowzilla (Nov 19, 2004)

ibelee said:


> I bought these signs from him on December 9th and still haven't received them.
> I e-mailed him yesterday for the 4th time and he finally agreed to cancel the first shipment and send another set.
> He seems on the up and up so hopefully I will receive them soon.


I clicked on the link to make sure it was the same guy. "Mochicken" is the same guy. Although I ordered mine in the beginning of November so maybe he's just busy. Good luck


----------



## naco (Aug 29, 2004)

i bought signs from this guy i got them with in 7 days and been using them for a week no problems


----------



## johntwist (Feb 10, 2004)

Dwan said:


> Mark, if you see them in the ditch stop and pick them up, they may be mine.
> I havn't lost a 1 after I learned to round off the corners. About a 2" radius works for me.


I have 3 on my truck, one on each of the back 'quad cab' doors and one across the tailgate, have been on the highway doing 80 and they're still holding fine. The guy who made them up for me said the same thing as Dwan, the key is to round off the corners. It also helps to make sure both the sign and the surface to mount it on are CLEAN before putting them on.
As far as the law goes, technically in Mass they are not legal. Trucks with commercial plates are supposed to have permanent signs, not magnetics. But, according to my buddy the State trooper, he said that it's very unlikely I'd ever get written up for it. I paid for the commercial plates, so the state got it's dough, which is all they really care about. He said I'd only get written for the magnetics if I was stopped for something else and gave the officer a ration of $h!t, but to be stopped just for the signs.....no.


----------



## sgthawkusmc (Dec 30, 2004)

johntwist said:


> I have 3 on my truck, one on each of the back 'quad cab' doors and one across the tailgate, have been on the highway doing 80 and they're still holding fine. The guy who made them up for me said the same thing as Dwan, the key is to round off the corners. It also helps to make sure both the sign and the surface to mount it on are CLEAN before putting them on.
> As far as the law goes, technically in Mass they are not legal. Trucks with commercial plates are supposed to have permanent signs, not magnetics. But, according to my buddy the State trooper, he said that it's very unlikely I'd ever get written up for it. I paid for the commercial plates, so the state got it's dough, which is all they really care about. He said I'd only get written for the magnetics if I was stopped for something else and gave the officer a ration of $h!t, but to be stopped just for the signs.....no.


That's true if you were stopped by a Statie, but it's the DOT you have to worrry about... They'll slam you for $500 per door if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## johntwist (Feb 10, 2004)

sgthawkusmc said:


> That's true if you were stopped by a Statie, but it's the DOT you have to worrry about... They'll slam you for $500 per door if I'm not mistaken.


Who's the DOT?? My guess is that it stands for 'Dept of Transportation'? I don't know what goes on in Central Mass, but out here the only people I worry about are the ones with the blue lights on the roof. I've never seen any law enforcement vehicle from the DOT and I've lived in the Boston area my whole life. The Registry of Motor Vehicles used to have police, but they were absorbed into the State Police several years ago.
But, in any case, it doesn't matter because if I should get written up, all I have to do is call my buddy the trooper and he'll make it go away. Nobody has more stroke than the State cops do.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

In Ontario we have the Ministry of Transportatio (MOT). These guys have more power then the cops. They can take the plates off your vehicle if they see fit. With pick-up trucks they give us a bit of a break as long as you have all your paper work in order. Annuall inspection sticker, daily log book filled out, CVOR # and insurance papers. They will let truck lettering go. The law here states a commerical vehicle has to be lettered. Town by-laws prohibbit lettered vehicles from being parked in your driveway overnight. Now a neighbour has to complain, but it only takes 1.


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

In Jersey we use magnetic signs all the time. It is illegal here too, but we always carry a box of "Dunkin' Donuts" in each truck just in case we get stopped by the law. When they pull us over, we just bargain with them and give up the box of donuts. Everybody wins!  

The only problem is that we have been doing this for several snow seasons now and the cops pull my guys over now all the time now - I think they are on to us and know that we have the donuts!  


A line to remember...
Badges, we don't need no stinkin' badges!


----------

